# Forgiving design



## lisjak (Jul 22, 2019)

Hello,

I am new in slingshot world. As traditional archer veteran I am wondering which SS design is more forgiving in stressful situation like hunting' Is it TTF or OTT. Do you have any ideas which fork design is the best for hunting?

Nice shooting!

Lisjak


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

It will be a matter of preference. What ever you feel more comfortable with. There is no best in OTT or TTF some people are dead shots with only one and some with both. Is better to do your own trial end error with different style frames and see what is best for you. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

I think something like a wrist rocket would probably be the most forgiving for shooting at awkward angles with sloppy technique.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum . Choose and inner fork gap that measures between 2 to 2.5 inches to start .( OTT or TTF ) Adequate fork with is going to give you forgiveness .


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

A good place to start I think is a scout from Simple Shot. 
Welcome to the forum


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Welcome!

In this case I'd agree with Ibojoe - think as a starting platform the Scout is a good choice if you can afford it. You can shoot it OTT TTF and its a forgiving shape (and suits a few grip styles) - and is super capable. A few members use them to keep food on their tables. Its definitely a frame that you can grow with and shoot at any level. You can get one from ProShot in the UK (They also sell Pocket Predator).

Being you're in Slovenia - also check out Wasp Slingshots - The UniPhoxx is a great frame and its really amazing quality for the price - as is the Deltawing. The Wolf (Deltawing with TTF/OTT attachment really) may be worth considering - though for me think in OTT the felt torque may be a little uncomfortable...

Another option would be something like the POM X6 or Antelope from Dankung.


----------

